
Crowdfunding raises millions for quack cancer remedies, like coffee enemas - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/crowdfunding-raises-millions-for-quack-cancer-remedies-like-coffee-enemas/
======
swingline-747
Crowdfunding is/was popular in the MMS tribe (force-feeding kids, disabled
people, etc. _bleach_ ).

[https://www.change.org/p/gofundme-com-should-stop-hosting-
th...](https://www.change.org/p/gofundme-com-should-stop-hosting-the-fund-
raiser-called-the-mms-defense-fund/u/10951965)

